# That Slams The Lid On Another Season...



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This season was not the camping season we had thought it would be, two trips in May and then two again in August, not much but at least we got out there.

With the girls starting high school and both of them doing a sport there are no free weekends for the rest of the season. So today we finished unpacking the trailer, winterized and towed it to it's winter parking space. Now while our outback slumbers under cover til spring I'll be getting my camping fix reading about all of your trips.

Mike


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Is it getting that cold where you are already or just too busy?
Fall is just hinting around here.
Some people don't believe me when I tell them you can get 3-4 crops out of 1 feild in year here.
Corn is about 4' right now. Same feild already saw strawberries,peppers and artichokes so far.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I dont want to hear about putting them away yet!! Im in denial.
I think we will try for 1 more quick trip with the kids if the weather holds out and a fall color adult trip in a couple of weeks to norhtern MI. It was a great season, the first half still using the Cabelas Alaskan Guide tent and the second half in the OB. Cant wait for next year. She goes into the warehouse mid-Oct.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

camping479 said:


> This season was not the camping season we had thought it would be, two trips in May and then two again in August, not much but at least we got out there.
> 
> With the girls starting high school and both of them doing a sport there are no free weekends for the rest of the season. So today we finished unpacking the trailer, winterized and towed it to it's winter parking space. Now while our outback slumbers under cover til spring I'll be getting my camping fix reading about all of your trips.
> 
> Mike


I know what your talking about. I have had to scrap more trips than we went on becuase of school activities and karate touraments this year. I think we have hit a point where a class c for traveling to events will work out better and get used more.

John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

What are you talking about?







I've got trips planned every month through February.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your "end of season." We don't have seasons here. Just a few cold days sometime in January and February.

I guess you can just "camp" with us here on Outbackers.

Mark


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

man you people are bring me down....








i just made plans for the second week in november to camp.
the wife wants to camp over new years too.
the fall is the best time to camp here in ga.
sorry to hear that camping has to end so soon.

campingnut18


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

h2oman said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

I know what you mean. I finished unpacking the trailer last week, and next week DH is going to pickup the rv antifreeze.







The kids hockey season starts next weekend, so I don't see any free weekends in our future until sometime next year. We were going to try and get out a couple more times this year, but I really don't see it happening. At least our OB stays in our driveway so I can visit it whenever I want!









Cheryl


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You're packing it up and we're still getting ready for the So Cal rally in a few weeks. How funny is that?

We're usually real busy with my kids sports this time of year and don't have much time to get out. Since my DD fractured her ankle I have a little more free time for some quick weekend trips.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Headed to work this morning (2:30am) and it was 68* with low humidity. The first time since May that the temp has been below 70 or the humidity was below 80%.....It must be CAMPING weather. Got 3 weeks vacation coming up in Oct/Nov and the trips are already booked, cant wait............

Kirk


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

camping479 said:


> This season was not the camping season we had thought it would be, two trips in May and then two again in August, not much but at least we got out there.
> 
> With the girls starting high school and both of them doing a sport there are no free weekends for the rest of the season. So today we finished unpacking the trailer, winterized and towed it to it's winter parking space. Now while our outback slumbers under cover til spring I'll be getting my camping fix reading about all of your trips.
> 
> Mike


I'm with ya! For those outside of the Northeast, it was in the low 40's this morning in Central Massachusetts. Ouch!

Anyway, we have one more trip planned, to Wells Beach, Maine....for just a few days in Mid october. We just got back from two weeks in the western mountains of Maine, and one morning we woke up to a 39 degree temp!

When we get back, the RV antifreeze is alreay waiting in the garage......

Damn!

Bob


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike sorry to hear you had to put the TT to bed for the rest of the season
Just think before you know it, It will be camping season again

Don


----------



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

In Alberta we had 3 frost's already! It's time for the OB to have a rest before next years adventures.
(going thru Montana, Idaho, And Washington next year. Hopefully see some of you next year.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry your camper doesn't have heat. Ours does and I am going camping and hoping for snow; however, it doesn't last long here in GA.....anyone for a snow cold puff rally.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Fall is one of our favorite times to camp, it's cool out but warm by the fire. Nothing beats laying in bed on a chilly Saturday morning with the heat going and then making pancakes when we finally get up............

Oh well, the frantic pace of having active teenagers has put a damper on that for now, but that's okay, too soon they will be off on their own and we'll be camping on our own.

Mike


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Fall is well under way here with a few nights of frost already too. We are hoping to head north in a couple of weeks for our 10th anniversary (yay no kids!) up to our favourite lake in SK where we also spent our honeymoon. Can't wait! Then, if the weather holds out, we hope to join my brother's family the following weekend in southern SK at Cypress Hills Prov. Park. Summer is way too short here and we are way too busy. We've only got 3 trips in so far for a total of 13 days. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Can't bring myself to winterize yet. Want to get out at least one more time and was just searching for sites at our favourite parks over the next couple of weekends but all of the good sites are still booked.

Guess it's a sign of the comfort our TTs provide .... really extends the season.

Wayne


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

We brought ours home from our summer spot...but we have 5 nights booked over Thanksgiving (Oct) with electrical hook up for heating We will actually do 42 nights from June8, to Oct. 10. We've never done so much...but we are now empty nesters.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We are done for the season as well. We managed 8 trips between Memorial Day and Labor Day. Last season we did 9 trips, 12 trips in 2005, and 8 in 2004...the year we purchased the trailer.

I'll book our trip for Memorial Day 2008 on the day after Thanksgiving 2007.

Randy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Two weeks from now is the pig roast in Lancaster, then take a rest due to medical issues, but are hoping for decent traveling weather over Thanksgiving. If it is decent we will go to Assateague Island, National Seashore for 5 days over Thanksgiving.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

We are getting ready for the So Cal rally in October and making plans for thanksgiving at the beach. Very happy that today cooled off to a comfortable 75 degrees. We do get a freeze or two in the winter. How much winterizing do all you mild weather OBer's do? This is will be our first winter and not sure how much we need to do.

Gwen


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Our season runs May 1 to Oct 1.
We spent more camping nights this year than all previous years. (minus 1997 when I had to live in the tent trailer due to natural disaster)

*Season 2007...34.5 nights *in the trailer...with one more night next weekend. Keep in mind I'm a FF, and don't get weekends off!

It was a great year...but winterizing has already begun!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> Sorry your camper doesn't have heat. Ours does and I am going camping and hoping for snow; however, it doesn't last long here in GA.....anyone for a snow cold puff rally.


Fact is, most campgrounds here in the NE close on October 15 due to potential frost, and the freezing of the water lines. DW isn't into dry camping at all, at least not yet. We're already booked for memorial day, and look to plan several other trips next year.

By the way, our new 26 RKS made it through our maiden voyage like a charm! Our only problems were the outside speakers (apparently a loose wire somewhere!) and cleaning the top of the dinette slide.

Any thoughts on brushing the top of the slide, short of an awning or a ladder that I'd have a hard time carrying?

Bob


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Sorry your camper doesn't have heat. Ours does and I am going camping and hoping for snow; however, it doesn't last long here in GA.....anyone for a snow cold puff rally.


Fact is, most campgrounds here in the NE close on October 15 due to potential frost, and the freezing of the water lines. DW isn't into dry camping at all, at least not yet. We're already booked for memorial day, and look to plan several other trips next year.

By the way, our new 26 RKS made it through our maiden voyage like a charm! Our only problems were the outside speakers (apparently a loose wire somewhere!) and cleaning the top of the dinette slide.

Any thoughts on brushing the top of the slide, short of an awning or a ladder that I'd have a hard time carrying?

Bob
[/quote]
We have always carried a small, cheap electric blower to clear the top of the slide.........

Kirk


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Any thoughts on brushing the top of the slide, short of an awning or a ladder that I'd have a hard time carrying?
> 
> Bob


I've seen people say good things about this on other forums: RV Slide Sweep Clicky


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Any thoughts on brushing the top of the slide, short of an awning or a ladder that I'd have a hard time carrying?
> 
> Bob


I've seen people say good things about this on other forums: RV Slide Sweep Clicky
[/quote]

Thanks.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry about your short season.

Living in So Cal has its advantages at times.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I sure like living in a "mild" state.... or at lease in the mild part of the state.... we camp all year...have trips from planned from now through Spring Break


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Sorry about your short season.
> 
> Living in So Cal has its advantages at times.


Except for the earthquakes, wild fires, mud slides, and crazy people...


----------

